# New Old Gear



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

I got together with a friend, her Grandfather recently passed away and she gave me her Grandparents' old gear and even some old film in trade for some photography services and me giving them a good new home.  Going through the gear I found that one of the films was actually already used, most likely way back in the late 80's early 90's since that is when the other films expired so I'm going to get it developed for her, I really hope she gets to see some wonderful memories.  I'm honoured to have this gear and am sooooo looking forward to putting it through it's paces and playing with the Instamatic and Spectra.

Included:

Minolta Maxxum 7000 (interesting camera being the first integrated AF and motorized film advance)
(I've cleaned up the battery compartment (had an exploded battery in it) and it runs great, still need to run a film through it to test seals etc...)
Minolta 50mm, 28mm and 35-70
Couple filters and Flash
Expired films

Instamatic
Film and flash

Spectra 2!!!
with film!!!

Let the fun begin 




IMG_5537 by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice acquisition. Can't wait to see what you create with the Spectra 2. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks JC  Yeah I'm pretty excited about that one myself, I can't wait to do the little shake and blow and watch it come to life right in front of my eyes.... ohhhh the memories!  I'm not sure what I'm going to use that film for yet, it's gotta be something cool.....


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Totally


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 5, 2015)

Good stuff!

I don't know when the Polaroid (integrated) film expired, you might get something interesting, or it could be dried up or you might get goo...( I opened an old pack once and it literally oozed).

But I do have expired Polaroid pack film in the fridge (10 years old), some photos have turned out beautifully and some had color shifts etc. - which can be interesting or it can be too deteriorated to be usable. It's old and free - so, an adventure!!!

And I don't know why but I got an instamatic and have had more fun with the thing! lol I think it's just freeing, this little camera you can pop in a purse or pocket and whip it out and snap a picture. And I like flashbulbs.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Sharon 
The 35mms expired in late 80's and early 90's, the Instamatic in 85 so I'm guessing the Polaroid is the same time, everything looks in pristine condition and well taken care of and stored so fingers crossed!
I actually remember my aunt and uncle had both the Polariod and the Instamatic when I was young and I used them every chance I got so it will definitely be fun to mess with, we are going to Niagara Falls on the weekend to move our daughter into her first apartment alone (she is adulting all over the place! so proud! lol) so it might be a cool place to go old school and run some films through....
As for the flashbulbs, I have to admit I have a fascination with them, I fired way too many when I was a kid just to fire them off lol


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2015)

Pretty nice Minolta AF kit there! In its day the Maxxum 7000 was a very nice, very capable camera.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks D   I did some research on the Minolta and was quite pleased with the reviews.  
I was actually worried that the white on the grip/battery pack was from the battery that exploded in there, I was happy to find that it is actually quite common when they haven't been used in a long time and once it gets out more it should go away


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2015)

Spray it with Lysol and then immediately use a washcloth to buff that gunk away.


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2015)

Does the Spectra work like the SX-70 and have the battery in the film pack? A dead battery would be a bummer.

But, what a cool collection of stuff you hot there!  I've got a Maxxum, too. Very nice gear.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Lenny   Well see I never knew that, just looked it up and it does in fact run on a battery in the film pack.... dayum.....I guess it's a fingers double crossed situation now lol


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 5, 2015)

I wanna know how you get the 110 developed.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Well since you posed the question I headed to google to figure it out   It looks like there are some labs that still do it but I might be more inclined to learn how to do it myself... with a little help from my friends of course lol


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 5, 2015)

If you wanna get into C-41.  You might be able to simply use the dunk method, but for a one-of for 110, you're hunting chipmunks with an aircraft carrier.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol, great analogy lol
Ultimately I'd like to get into C-41, I want to do my motion shots on film and after some experiments with black and white I have come to the conclusion that the ones that work in B&W are too few and far between to be viable, the colour matters.


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks Lenny   Well see I never knew that, just looked it up and it does in fact run on a battery in the film pack.... dayum.....I guess it's a fingers double crossed situation now lol



It might be fine but having experienced the heartache of the dead battery, I figured I'd just prepare you for the possibility.

And speaking of which, even if the film battery is dead, there's always Impossible Project film. Expensive but a way to play with the Spectra


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 5, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> Lol, great analogy lol
> Ultimately I'd like to get into C-41, I want to do my motion shots on film and after some experiments with black and white I have come to the conclusion that the ones that work in B&W are too few and far between to be viable, the colour matters.



Having done a fair amount of C-41 back in the day, it's not that hard.  Temperature control is the biggest issue.  Color films are very persnickety when it comes to any deviation in temperature.  Plus, the chemicals don't have much of a shelf life.  So unless you dunk a lot of film at once, you're gonna pour good money down the drain.

I've considered getting back into it, though.  I'm pondering buying a box of 4x5 color film, shooting it all up in the next year, then getting enough C-41 to develop it all en masse.


----------

